# Selecting a Capo



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm searching for a new capo. I currently use the Planet Waves polymer NS capo lite. I like that it's infinitely adjustable, but on my J-45, I find that it doesn't sound that great above the 3rd fret. The tone gets really thin and bright. Could be the shorter scale length of the J-45. 

I was wondering if the material used for the capo that contacts the strings makes much of a difference. Mine is just a hard piece of plastic.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

sitka.bc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm searching for a new capo. I currently use the Planet Waves polymer NS capo lite. I like that it's infinitely adjustable, but on my J-45, I find that it doesn't sound that great above the 3rd fret. The tone gets really thin and bright. Could be the shorter scale length of the J-45.
> 
> I was wondering if the material used for the capo that contacts the strings makes much of a difference. Mine is just a hard piece of plastic.


The material shouldn't make any difference since the fret is where the string stops vibrating, not at the capo itself. The culprit is some combination of the type of fret material, fretboard material, string composition, string gauge (and age), scale length, and body shape/composition. I'd imagine the scale length and body shape/composition as being most significant factors.

Thicker/darker strings might help, but there isn't much you can do beyond that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sitka.bc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm searching for a new capo. I currently use the Planet Waves polymer NS capo lite. I like that it's infinitely adjustable, but on my J-45, I find that it doesn't sound that great above the 3rd fret. The tone gets really thin and bright. Could be the shorter scale length of the J-45.
> 
> *I was wondering if the material used for the capo that contacts the strings makes much of a difference*. Mine is just a hard piece of plastic.


No. It sounds like you have other guitars that you use it on. If the material made a difference, it would do so on all guitars.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

See 39:35 for review of Elliot and G7th in the following episode of Acoustic Tuesday






I don’t recommend the D’Addario. I recently bought it and within a month of light use, the screw binded (dragged) and eventually the spring would not release

A capo i am interested in, other than the 2 listed above, is the Thalia


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought an Elliot elite. I wanted a yoke style so that it could easily be moved up above the nut when not needed at a jam. Its great for quickly bringing back on the neck when needed. I can't believe I spent that much on a capo but I was afraid to go cheap and put up with all the potential problems. Would love to try a G7th one day.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Anybody use a Schubb? You can set the tension, but has the ability to be quickly moved around like a Kyser.

Shubb capo


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sitka.bc said:


> Anybody use a Schubb? You can set the tension, but has the ability to be quickly moved around like a Kyser.
> 
> Shubb capo


Even though I use my Elliot 95% of the time I did keep my shubb deluxe. I mainly use it when I want to capo some of the strings. ex: second fret across all strings except bass E. Can't do that with a yoke style. I've also kept the Keyser that I bought 35 years ago. I never use it but its the first good capo I bought so I keep it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I use my Keyser on everything.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Another Shubb user here. I’ve only had it a little while, but I really like it. It feels plenty durable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

I use the G7th Performance capo. They have a Performance 2 version now. They are nice because you squeeze the capo to get the tension, so it can be adjusted to just the amount of pressure needed to capo, but not enough to bend the notes...

Performance 2


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

I'll get a Schubb deluxe model, they aren't too pricey for stainless steel.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Get a Shubb and be done with it for the rest of your life. It's that good, and it lasts that long. 
(Make sure you put it on over the top of the neck so it doesn't interfere at all with your fretting hand.)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sitka.bc said:


> I'll get a Schubb deluxe model, they aren't too pricey for stainless steel.


$30.00 is pretty decent for a stainless steel one as you say. If I ever need another one, I'll take your advice and buy the SS Shubb.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been using Shubb capos for many years on all of my electrics. Way better than the Dunlop and Gibson capos that I bought when I started playing.

Last year I bought another Shubb capo for my acoustic 12-string, to replace my Kyser. I really liked the Kyser but the Shubb is just as good, if not better.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Shubb, mostly, though I like a recent Planet Waves. I only used those awful Kysers to cut down for virtual tunings. 

Left to right, Shubb (black, 'cause it's cool), Shubb (chrome, 'cause it's hot), Shubb (12 string/wider neck), Shubb (mandolin, banjos, flat fingerboard), Kyser (virtual A or Esus4), Kyser (virtual Em), Planet Waves.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I have several Kyser style off brand capos. Been using capos lots lately playing in my acoustic duo. I haven’t had any trouble with my cheapo capos, but I don’t know what I’m missing either because I’ve not tried anything else. Following this thread now, I do love gear, so maybe I will spend a few bucks on an upgrade.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

For acoustics I ended up sticking w the Schubb capos. There are two sizes depending on your neck size. I found them to be the best for keeping the strings in tune from feet to fret


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have the Thalia. It works as advertised. If you do a search for capos with your Facebook open you’ll eventually see a FB sale for Thalia seconds. They are not seconds, it’s just a ploy to reduce the price. That’s how I got mine.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I use the G7th Performance capo. They have a Performance 2 version now. They are nice because you squeeze the capo to get the tension, so it can be adjusted to just the amount of pressure needed to capo, but not enough to bend the notes...
> 
> Performance 2


I have one of these, and like it. But I keep going back to my Keyser. Go figure...

The G7th is a very good capo.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I use Schubb for guitar, and Dunlop to lock in Cheetos goodness.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a bunch of capos and the best one for me is the Schubb Fine Tune. it is the most balanced sounding capo I've had.
I still can't post photos. This is starting to be really annoying.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> I have a bunch of capos and the best one for me is the Schubb Fine Tune. it is the most balanced sounding capo I've had.
> I still can't post photos. This is starting to be really annoying.


Can you post the method you are using and the type of file you are trying to upload. I can maybe see what is happening


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm putting in a link. I'll type it in here instead of clicking on the icon... http://www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> I'm putting in a link. I'll type it in here instead of clicking on the icon... www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> I'm putting in a link. I'll type it in here instead of clicking on the icon... www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


That's a dead link, try getting rid of the https:// and it will work


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Strange. Website says "Not Secure" You shouldn't use credit cards etc. Not sure why. I do like the look of this capo though. Here's the link to the site. Shubb FineTune Capo (_careful: site is not secure_)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Strange. Website says "Not Secure" You shouldn't use credit cards etc. Not sure why. I do like the look of this capo though. Here's the link to the site. Shubb FineTune Capo (_careful: site is not secure_)
> 
> View attachment 221650



At one time I thought I'd like to try it. I have a friend on the Martin guitar forum that bought this capo and says he likes it better than his Elliot. I prefer the looks of my Elliot better as its a little sleeker. The knob on the back of the shubb looks big and clunky. The shubb fine tune certainly is considerably cheaper than the Elliot. The Elliots look like a fine piece of art.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 2 Thalia Capos and they work fine on all my guitars Even my Yammy 12 string. It has the interchangeable pads if you want to go from say 7.25 to 14 radius just change the contact pad.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to try it again without the S in the http


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Still doesn't work...
http://www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually I have not been able to post any photos here for awhile now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

okay so it's the security certificate... oh well..

My sincere apologies for doing this on this thread.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was going to post something about the pic but looks like you've figured it out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> Still doesn't work...
> http://www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


Get rid of the https:// completely. use www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Get rid of the https:// completely. use www.shubb.com/finetune/pics_17/F1_1880.jpg


I just tried it now on my post above. I don't think the Shubb SSL certificate is good. I updated the SSL on my own site and it works with that. Thanks GC. I'll stop posting in this thread now.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Here are a couple of the off brand capos that I’ve been using. I have three of them kicking around now. $5.00 or less depending where you look. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Beware of some of the spring-loaded types on new nitrocellulose or chunkier necks. They can leave marks if the spring is too aggressive. Kysers are for chip bags or hanging laundry only.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

NS type capos work fine on most guitars-the Elliott and other similar high priced capos are for the bluegrass fashionistas that like to slide them down from behind the nut to go with their Martins with the strap pins at the heel and try to look like a pro at a campsite jam.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Ask @Steadfastly .. he knows everything


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Went to see Diamond Rio tonight. The opening act, some girl from Nashville was using a Keyser on her guitar. The pic here is of Marty Rowe, lead singer for Diamond Rio also using a Keyser. Guess its just snobby weekend warriors like me that spend all the big bucks on the booteek stuff.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Thalia has a 50% off sale this weekend for the brushed black chrome model (tons of inserts to choose from). 

Exceptional Capos - ThaliaCapos.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the schubb ones cost about $25 and work just fine. You can also use a pencil and a rubber band but the paint on the pencil scuzzes up the strings. Although if you’re playing in front of the liquor store the pencil is a good choice because it lets people know that you really have run out of pots to piss in.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a G7th that I bought 11 years ago that I'm happy with and is still going strong. I can't speak to what their quality is like now. 

Before that I used a Kyser from the mid 90's until 2007 when I bought the G7th. The G7th is definitely nicer.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I have a G7th that I bought 11 years ago that I'm happy with and is still going strong. I can't speak to what their quality is like now.
> 
> Before that I used a Kyser from the mid 90's until 2007 when I bought the G7th. The G7th is definitely nicer.


Sounds like the initial cost was worth it. I just use a cheap Dunlop because I don't Capo a lot. I have a Profile one as well that works fine for me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Sounds like the initial cost was worth it. I just use a cheap Dunlop because I don't Capo a lot. I have a Profile one as well that works fine for me.


I've always worked with other singers so a capo is something I always have on hand.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I guess I'm "Mr Boring" cause I used the Jim Dunlop "Trigger" style on every guitar, except the 12 string. I needed the Kyser for that. When I gig, I have the capo on/off/on/off/on/off all night, so I like trigger style that can go on & off quick, then clamp to the head-stock or mic stand for easy access. The JD is pretty compact so it's never in the way, unfortunately, it's not strong enough to hold down 12 strings, so the Kyser gets to play. What I don't like about them, and therefore don't use on every other guitar, is the giant scroll clamp. A friend of mine also uses one on her 12, but because the one end of the strap is connected at the head-stock, the scroll gets in the way. She has to clamp it "upside down" so the strap doesn't get hooked on it. It was not meat to he used that way, so watching her try to finagle that on stage is torture. 

One thing I've learned though, is a cheap capo is just a waste of money. It won't clamp the strings well enough, then you put it down somewhere, never to be seen again.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm thinking I should upgrade at least one of mine. First one I bought was a $10 profile. Seems to work OK for me. I can't manage to get every string in tune perfectly, but my system comes close. Took a bit to get how to get it in the right position. 2nd is a 6/12 string Dunlop which also works good. I probably don't play with a Capo enough to really get a "good one". But I might just to see.


----------

